# markierten Text kopieren



## de_Isa (28. Jan 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe zusammen mit einem Freund eine AdressDatenbank aufgestellt. Die Einträge, die über eine Suchfunktion gefunden wurden, werden in einer Tabelle und Einzelansicht angezeigt. Jetzt würden wir es gerne hinbekommen, dass man einen beliebigen Text in z.B. der Einzelansicht markieren kann und per Rechtsklick ein Auswahlfenster mit "kopieren" erscheint. So,wie es auf fast jeder Internetseite und in fast jedem Programm möglich ist. Leider weiß ich allerdings nicht, wie und wonach ich da bei google.de suchen kann. Vielleicht kann uns ja einer von euch helfen. 

Theoretisch sollte es ja möglich sein, den ausgewählten Text über eine bestimmte Funktion in die Zwischenablage zu speichern.

Die Tastenkombination Strg + C funktioniert in der AdressDatenbank übrigens.


----------



## MySelV (28. Jan 2011)

HI,

wie es genau funktioniert, hängt natürlich von den Technologien ab. Das Wort was bei Google helfen könnte, wäre aber wohl "Context menu". Vielleicht hilfts.

Grüße


----------



## de_Isa (28. Jan 2011)

falls jemand die selbe Frage wie ich hat/hatte ...
Mir hat der Code geholfen: 

Why right click is not working on java application? - Stack Overflow

P.S.: Danke an MySelV


----------

